# candle mold



## Jeff McGuire (Nov 18, 2005)

Mann lake has a nice one called a Swirl ball http://www.mannlakeltd.com/ProductDetail.asp?idproduct=1462&idCategory= 
I sold a bunch before christmas. The picture in the catalog doesn't do the actual candle justice. It is really beautifull using there christmas green color in the beeswax. I use 5 of the chips and about 3 lb of wax.


----------

